# How to: jolly jumper sling?



## NaomiMcC (Mar 22, 2007)

Got one.
Tried to use it.
Need some help









Tips anyone?


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Do you have a link? What kind of sling is it?


----------



## Hobie (Aug 15, 2007)

I haven't heard of it either...


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
Do you have a link? What kind of sling is it?

Hmm... It seems to be of the thickly padded variety, I can't tell if it has rings. Maybe it works like a nojo or an otsbh? How does it adjust?


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

googling i also found this, which is more of a bjorn-type carrier: http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=815341


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

question of the day...
where is the OP to enlighten us?


----------



## NaomiMcC (Mar 22, 2007)

It's a ring sling however it seems HUGE! When I pop my daughter in it...she drowns and she's hanging down by my knees. I finally got it adjusted shorted but she's still buried... is it possible it's just too big?

Sorry I didn't answer sooner...net was down. Dang dial up LOL!


----------



## Hobie (Aug 15, 2007)

It's probably just too big for you.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, wait...if its a ring sling, it can just be tightened up...thou it depends on how thickly padded it is, if its excessively padded (like a NoJo for example) it might be hard to get it tight enough if the wearer is very thin.

Now, if its a pouch thats a entirely different matter and if it is, it could very well be too big!


----------



## mommycat2008 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Naiomi,
I have the same sling. I just bought it second-hand today. I plan to get the intructions for use tomorrow. I know what you are saying about the size of it. I think that there is a way to twist it to make the 'pouch' smaller. It apparently has 4 positions from what I understand. I will be sure to let ya know!


----------



## mommycat2008 (Mar 25, 2008)

The instructions weren't of much help. It just tells you to put the padded part on your right shoulder and to be sure that the tail of material you've pulled through the rings is hanging down your front. It still seems awkward to me.


----------



## mommycat2008 (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is a link to a picture of a sling very similar to the Jolly Jumper type. This is the only way that I can see this particular sling making sense. http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/20...g_carrier.html


----------

